# fLORIDA New Member



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi, new on this forum. Seems like it took forever to be able to post! I have a golden retriever, Katie and my havs name is Pixie. Pixie will be 2 in April. She is our first hav and I didn't think there ever could be a pup as great as goldens are. They love each other too. Pixie is the life of our home. Hopefully I will post a pic of her as soon as I figure it out!:welcome:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Pixie's mom and Pixie. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi! I'm new here too. Welcome! This place is wonderful.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello and wlecome!

Ryan


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome, fellow Floridian! I'm in Miami


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Mountainmotor (Jan 21, 2010)

HI... I am a racer from up north that loves to take my dog out. I have two and love them more then anything! got a lifestyle type of dog!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, what part of Florida?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Pixie's Mom. Welcome.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group. I look forward to seeing lots of photos and hearing more about your fur babies.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

We moved up from the Miami area about 10 years ago. We are in JensenBeach which is an hour from West Palm Beach. We were looking for a slower paced area to live and we found it. Lot's of room on our property so Pixie and Katie can have a case of the zoomies.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You are still pretty far south. We have several members in Florida.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

welcome new members.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Pixie is from Smile Havanese in N. Palm Beach. In my area, 45 min. north I have only met 3 others with hav pups close by. They are only down here in the winter as they spend their summers up north.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome :welcome:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome Pixie's mom. I'm in Vero, you are not far from me at all. I would love to see pictures of both your furbabies. Welcome to the forum and welcome to Jensen too. That is a nice area.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! My grandparents lived in Stuart and we used to go to the beach at Jensen Beach!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Leslie your pup kinda looks like Pixie. Lunastar I have one hav and a golden retreiver. Guess who is in charge??????? Kathie...Jensen Beach is great. Just big enough with beaches close by.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Pixie's Mom and Lunastar (Beth) - I'm very close to you, just up the coast a hop, skip and a jump. Let's have a play date! 

Our town (Sebastian) has a great dog park with a fenced in-area especially for the little ones- (we don't have a fenced yard.) 

Cazzie would love to make some new friends! 

Suzy


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Suzy, I was just at the art show there at Riverside. OR is it Riverview park? I can never remember. A play date sounds like fun. I've been thinking of having one here but right now the yard is a total mess, the cold seems to have killed most of the grass so all it is right is leaves and dirt. I've left the leaves to help keep down the amount dirt tracked in. Are you year round or seasonal? I'm hear year round, much to my dismay! LOL


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Beth - Just sent you a P.M. Suzy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Pixie'sMom" (what is your name?), congratulations on getting your first Hav!! I can't wait to see more pictures of your little girl, Pixie. I know Holly at Smile Havanese and totally fell in love with Rockhurst's Copper's on Fire (Blazin') while at the Chicago Specialty. I have a crush on that boy, what can I say? Holly is very sweet.  Who are Pixie's parents?


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

My name is Susan Flutie. Yes, Holly is a wonderful person. I was so happy when she let me add Pixie to our family. She is a very particular who can have one of her puppies. Pixie was born 4/08 from Champion Los Arribas Rebel Without a Cauz "Rio" and Nevena's Laura Ashley "Mimi". and Yes, Blazin stole my heart to. I've known him since he was a pup. He's been showing very well. Sent you a message.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

pixie's mom said:


> Hi, new on this forum. Seems like it took forever to be able to post! *I have a golden retriever*, Katie and my havs name is Pixie. Pixie will be 2 in April. She is our first hav and I didn't think there ever could be a pup as great as goldens are. They love each other too. Pixie is the life of our home. Hopefully I will post a pic of her as soon as I figure it out!:welcome:


Hi! Welcome to the forum! Your Pixie is precious! I am Nicole and I have a Hav and a Golden as well! My Golden's name is Cassie and she is almost 8. Izzo is our Hav and he will be one on March 6. Isn't it hysterical to watch them interact and play? Now, let me ask you- out of your two, who is boss? Izzo is boss in our house. Cassie is such a pushover and let's him do whatever he wants


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicole, Yes...Pixie is in charge. She sleeps on Katie's tail on a regular basis. We love to watch them play. I am going to try and post pictures of them on my profile.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

pixie's mom said:


> We moved up from the Miami area about 10 years ago. We are in JensenBeach which is an hour from West Palm Beach. We were looking for a slower paced area to live and we found it. Lot's of room on our property so Pixie and Katie can have a case of the zoomies.


Hi Pixie's Mom.... I was raised in Kendall - but moved north in 1963. My brother lives in Stuart....definitely in your neighborhood. We now live in Indiana, but have a condo in Ft. Myers Beach. We have two havies: Daisy will be 2 in April and Beau will be 1 in April. Glad you found the forum: :welcome:


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

pixie's mom said:


> Nicole, Yes...Pixie is in charge. She sleeps on Katie's tail on a regular basis. We love to watch them play. I am going to try and post pictures of them on my profile.


Let me ask you this: Does Pixie love to chew on Katie's ears and fur? Izzo drives Cassie crazy!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Susan, you private messaged me, but I was unable to answer; got a message that your account will not accept private messages. 

Mojo and I are in Palm City, 25 minutes from you, give or take. There are a lot of Havanese in Martin County, and I run into more all the time.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in Vero! Very close indeed.


----------

